# lewis creek ?



## peyton (Mar 5, 2010)

A question for those who live in Willis/ Conroe area I was looking on my map of lake conroe and seen Lewis creek reservoir It is in between Fm 1097 and longstreet . it looks interesting on the map but does anyone know anything about this place. are there fish in , can you put a boat in it I'm always lookin for an interesting spot but have never been here:work:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I think you are talking about the power plant lake, I think it is closed to the public, and only employes can fish there. I have driven by there many times and have never seen a boat on the lake.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Closed to the public. We used to catch some really good cats and LMB several years ago. Employees and their guest only allowed.

Matt


----------

